# Step by step 55 Gal vert build!



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Here we go!
This will be a 55 gallon vertical tank. So far I have just started on the tree that will go in the corner.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I love using this technique. Such a good way to use scrap pieces of pvc/other random pieces of plastic.

Keep us updated!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

This is my first background, all the pipe was scrap.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Just finished foaming, I got one side to go.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

How do you plan on lighting this thing?


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

My brain has not wondered as far as lighting yet, I'm thanking LED.
Any input on this build would be great!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

leds would be a natural match for a vert tank of this depth. you could go with cree xml u2 and use 20 degree optics to get good par at that distance. pricey emitters but you can run them at a decently high amperage and get huge lumens. i will be posting pics of my build using them as soon as i get it started.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

That's probably what I will go with. I will need the most help with the lighting, I do not know much about moonlight and lighting for different times of day.

I am completely finished with the foam, and will start carving it tonight.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

looking good so far. cant wait to see it carved out


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Here it is! I will see in the morning how much it shrinks.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

this is going to be a great tank. Love the tree work you got going


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone thank I should change anything on the tree, speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

looks good. gonna check on it tomorrow


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I did some more carving, I thank it looks better.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

subscribed 
can't wait to see more


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> subscribed
> can't wait to see more


Thanks! 
I can't wait to see more too.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I just finished deriming my tank. Got the silicone cleaned off, and now I got to clean it.

I set the tree in it to see how it fits, and it fits great!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I made some fake vine last night. They need a second coat, and then they should be ready!

Thanks Grimm!!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

FIT BMX said:


> I made some fake vine last night. They need a second coat, and then they should be ready!
> 
> Thanks Grimm!!


nice 
did you use Grimm's toluene method for this?


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Not quite, I used mineral spirits and silicone. I read up on it, and it sounded good to my. The vines are a test run, if it dos not work then I will not use it on the tree.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry, I haven't had time to do much on the tank lately.

Yesterday I got the second coat on the vines, and they look much better! I had some silicone peat mix leftover, so I did a spot on the tree just to see how it looked. 
What do you think?


----------



## MrMonterrubio (Sep 29, 2011)

That tree looks nice.

Keep the good job.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I am finally get back to work on the tank!!
For the most part the tree is finally done.


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Does a tank this size need a sump? If not that would be great, so I don't have to mess with it.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

FIT BMX said:


> Does a tank this size need a sump? If not that would be great, so I don't have to mess with it.


Nah might wanna do a small canister filter.








Amazon.com: TOM Aquarium Rapids Mini Canister hang-on-the-tank C-80, 80gph: Pet Supplies

Idk how big of a water feature you plan on putting in there but you might not want to do a water feature cause your floor space is gonna be rather small.


----------



## thedigipix (Jan 16, 2012)

LOVE the idea using pvc pipes for the tree build. I have an idea for someone doing this you could do branches for the tree too and us a pipe that was a lil bigger than the film canister to place into the end of a branch or in the tree. for those Breeding frogs.

i will definitely try this for my next tree build.. it will make it more sturdy..


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

No I'm not going to have a water feature in this tank, but I do want a mister. So that will need some kind of sump, right?


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Thedigipix, 
I still have to add vines too my tree which will make it look a lot better.

The variation of PVC trees, and stumps is endless. So start building, have fun, and post lots of photos!!!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

FIT BMX said:


> No I'm not going to have a water feature in this tank, but I do want a mister. So that will need some kind of sump, right?


no you don't need a sump for misting. Sumps are just to clean the water for the water feature.
For a mister you just buy the misting system then make a reservoir like out of a 5 gal bucket and just keep it filled with distilled or R/O water.
Idk why you would think you would need a sump for this unless you are thinking you an reuse the drain water and that is not a good idea. Just drain the water then go dump it.
Make sure you drill you a hole for drainage but from what I hear 55gallon tanks have tempered glass for the bottom but the sides aren't tempered but you might wanna look into it or ask around before you go drilling but I'm sure you can drill for drainage.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I was going to go with water trickling down the tree, but decided not to go with that. It would have kept everything too wet. 

Before I drill the side I have to be absolutely positive it is not tempered. If it is tempered, I will drill below the door through the glass I am installing, so the drain will come out of the side. But a bottom drain would be much better. 

Thanks for the help with the sump question. I have looked through to any threads on huge tanks, I started thinking to big.LOL


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Got the vent fan that goes in the tree done today.

The very important chair warmer.









I stared with a 4" PVC drain cover, and a PC fan. I used hot glue to hold it all together.









Next I glued in a plug, so if I ever need to remove the fan it's easy.









After a coating of silicone and peat moss, it will blend right in.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I started on the vines for the tree today. I hot glued wire to the rope so when I binned it it keeps its shape. Strait pins are holding it in place for now.
Any ideas for making the silicone peat mix a lighter color?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks really great but one thing tho if that is copper it can leach stuff that is harmful to the frogs. You need a wire that is frog safe like stainless. 
I don't know all the details but you can ask james67 cause I have seen him talk about it before.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the copper, I didn't know that.
I will just remove the wire, glue it in place as I go. But the wire worked very well to hold the rope in shape without glue or a ton of strait pins.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Good thinking on that plug for the fan! Looks good, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Do any of you know if wild grape vines will hurt frogs?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

FIT BMX said:


> Do any of you know if wild grape vines will hurt frogs?


Nah if it is grape wood it won't but it sure does mold pretty bad my mold finally clearing up and it has been 6 months or so...


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

RATS! 
If it molds I don't want to mess with that. I will go back to using rope, and I will just have to find something to put on it I like.

Thanks once more for the info!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> no you don't need a sump for misting. Sumps are just to clean the water for the water feature.


Not entirely true. Sumps add water volume to a system. This has a variety of uses and purposes, one of which is filtration. For example, a 1 gallon pond in the corner of your tank will need fairly frequent water changes, whereas a 1 gallon water feature that has a sump, which could be a 10 gallon tank under the terrarium stand, will prevent or aid against stagnation, will not need to be changed as frequently as water chemistry will be more stable, water changes will be able to be done without disturbing your viv, and filtration will be easier and much simpler. This is a fairly basic explanation...


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I plan on building a riparium next year, and I will have a sump in it.


----------



## MrMonterrubio (Sep 29, 2011)

Any updates?

I want to se ferns all over that stump!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I've had so much going on I haven't had time to even look at it!
Once spring comes all I have time to do is garden, and I short on money.


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok! What brand of silicone did you use to cover the tree? The coverage is perfect!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

i used this stuff Black Silicone II Caulk by Momentive Performanc - 5030 - More Caulking for bathtubs and caulking guns at doitbest.com it cost a more but is worth it! It is super smooth, and not gummy at all.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I got a stand last Saturday!!!!
It is a Oak bathroom cabinet for a sink. With some work it will make a great stand, and it only cost $15.00!!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

This will be the stand, with a little chipping, and some glue.


----------



## MrMonterrubio (Sep 29, 2011)

Can we see it?

I think stands are under rated. I've seen hundreds of thanks that look great but the base male 'em look cheap.


----------



## MrMonterrubio (Sep 29, 2011)

There it is!


You think it will be able to hold the weight?


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

It will be able to hold up an airplane when I'm done with it! LOL


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

No, but I am getting ready to start on it again. Summer is a really busy time for me, now things are calming down I am going to try, and work on it a little.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Alright, I am backup and running!!!

For Christmas my sister got me four Phyllobates vittatus. They were very unexpected, so now my build will be finished quickly!
I think the 55 is to small for all of those frogs (I want them to have room to run and frolic), so I am building a tank out of plywood with two glass sides it measures out at 26.5" wide, 19"deep, and 58" tall. The bottom 8" or so will be the fails bottom, and substrate.

Soon I will be needing lights, any ideas?


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

P Vittatus is a terrestrial species, not arboreal. I wouldn't go tall but long. Just my thoughts.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I know, that's whey I am no longer using the 55 gallon. I would go longer but this is all the room I have open, so it will have to do.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I started applying the sealant, I just finished the second layer.
I am using Ame's BWRF1 Block & Wall Liquid Rubber Paint. 
It is 100% acrylic, and is completely safe, and best of all I got it on sale for only $20.00 a gallon!!!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Okay I have gotten a little more work done on it, but not a lot I have had a mean cold.


I got some more of the framing done, and after some more sealing I will be ready for the glass.


----------



## RichardSimm (Dec 10, 2012)

Any advice on lighting a 55 Vert ? I am trying to decide between turning my 55 gallon into a vert and keeping some Thumbs in it or keeping it a terrestrial and getting a group of P. Bicolor.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I am going to get my lights from
Light Your Reptiles, there great to work with, and he knows a lot about lights.

For a vert I would go with a good LED, they cost a little more but they last forever!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Well not much has been happening, I just been painting on lots of sealant, it takes a full day or two between coat!
But I did get some egg crate for the fails bottom today, so I will be starting on that tomorrow, and I will post pics.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Well I got the bottom together!
I also made a access panel.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Yesterday I installed the tree, I will put in the bottom drain tonight. So I will start working on the foam work next.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Yesterday I did a water test, I let it sit full all night and it didn't leak a drip!


















I have started on the background, should I go with a dirt looking background or a rock one? 
If I go with rock should I use grout? And if so do any of you have a good thread on the grout method?

Here is my foam background, I will carve it depending on if it is rock or dirt.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Any ideas on the background? I am thinking of using some grout and peat mix to give it a look of rock sticking out of a cliff. Good idea or back idea?


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

I was just going to suggest a combo - best of both worlds! maybe rocks towards the bottom and peat up top. I'm so happy to see you back at this, its going to be so wonderfully tall! I also like the idea of viewing from the two angles... 
Hurry up Hurry up there's frogs out there that need home  

Looks great so far!

Duff


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, it's nice to see some ideas post!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I order some grout today from the locale hardware store, so I am weighting on that. But I did put some containers in the top level, so I can put some small ferns up there.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Now I am just waiting for it to dry.

I used a lot more grout on the bottom because that is where the water feature will run out. Now here are the pics!


Here is the background after a little carving.









The start of grouting.









I put in a piece of 1/2" CPVC pipe that runs out the back, that the water pump will hookup to.


















I then cut up a straw and placed it along the front. then I put grout over them.




















Once the grout was firm I removed the straws, which left a nice opening for the water to flow, and completely hiding the pipe.









Were it is with all the grout done, (it is still a little green) and the second one is for the other wall.










Should I seal the lower grout were the water runs, or is it okay?


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I got the larger of the two backgrounds done today!
I used the same silicone mix, but instead of 100% peat it is 3 parts ground sphagnum and 2 parts peat, this gives it a lighter color.


Here are the backgrounds in the viv for a test fit.


















I have found the best thing to grind moss, charcoal and about anything else really fine is a grain mill, it works great!


















Here it is half done.









This is the finished product!


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Damn...amazing!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I think it will look really good when I get some moss and plants growing on there.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I got the background panels fished and installed, and if I may say so they look rather good!


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, going to be amazing! Great job so far.


----------



## jjm71586 (Feb 21, 2013)

FIT BMX said:


> Thanks for the info on the copper, I didn't know that.
> I will just remove the wire, glue it in place as I go. But the wire worked very well to hold the rope in shape without glue or a ton of strait pins.


yep copper is very toxic to animals


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while I have been doing a lot of work on the background, and I think it is done!!!!!!!










The side view.









Front view.









I decided to use up the rest of the grout, and put a rock front on the ledge. 









I get a very nice texture on the rock, do to misting it with water while it was still wet, so the water ran down the face giving a weathered look.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry I haven't posted in some time, but I am waiting on parts , for the A/C.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry, I have been working so much, I haven't had time to work on it.

I did get some work on the AC/heating done. For duct work I am using vinyl board, that is used for fence. It was just the right size for my heater core, which I got new on Ebay for $2.00+$6.00 for shipping, you can't beat that!
I will have a cooler under the viv stand, which I will fill with hot or cold water (depending on the time of year). Then more water will be run through a coil of tubing, that will sit in the hot/cold water, this water will then run through the heat exchange. Some fans will push air through the exchange and into the viv.
This should give the frogs a perfect temp all the time!


----------

